# Soundbar's position on a media stand's top



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Given our slightly curved LG 55EG9100 television is placed close to the rear of the media stand top will the our Bose 130's soundbar's performance be best near the front edge of the stand's top or impeded if further back? To me, it seems the audio would reflect off of the tops surface if further back.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

It has been confirmed that with the soundbar further back on the stand audio will reflect off the stands top. Case closed.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------

